# New Here Hi



## jessrose24

Hi everyone I am new here :) it is my first time ttc with my partner :) a little about me I'm 24 years old and my partner is 33, we both have very busy jobs, but i work shift which is a pain and he does 6 am till half 2. I work in a hospital so this can cause undue amount of stress which may not help ttc but not thinking about that and just going with the flow. 

Currently i am 9 DPO, previously had the coil both copper but had this removed in favor of the merina one. Only had that in place for 3 months till we both wanted to try for baby number 1. I use OPK so i have a kinda rough idea when i O.

i have had lots of symptoms since ovulation lots of cramps strong and little niggles feeling sick, being very tired and getting tired easily, bloating, gas extreme back pain, and a sore throat and cough ( hope i haven't picked something up from work) Figures crossed these are all good signed. I have also tracked my CM which is really creamy and over the last few days and increased in amount. AF in due a week today and i normally get lots of really painful cramps in the week run up but none yet. 

Would be great to talk to some other women about all of this think my partner is getting a little fed up haha. but he think i am pregnant as a lot of the symptoms i have had are unusual for me. I have a 28 day cycle and have also be extremely regular. Sorry for the TMI. 

looking forward to seeing what u guys think. lots of love and baby dust to you all jess xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! Good luck :)


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hi and welcome to BnB!


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi & Welcome :hi:


----------



## ChiiBaby

Welcome hun, and good luck :) x


----------

